# Most Under-Appreciated Composers.



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Weston said:


> We all like to champion our own pack of underdog composers. Here's a sampling of mine in alphabetical order, and my reasons:
> 
> *Alfvén, Hug*o - if only for his Symphony No. 4 in C minor, "Fran Havsbandet," Op. 39. The longing portrayed in this piece sends chills up my spine every time I listen.
> 
> ...


----------

